# Solved: Network Icon has Red X But Everything Works



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

The Network icon in my notification area has a red X over it, yet my internet works and I can see the other computers on my home network. The computer is running Vista and is plugged into the router. This never happened before and I'm wondering if something isn't quite right. I ran the network diagnostic and it says everything is fine.


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

I have something similar in my tray . I do know this relates to a network that is not active for my Bluetooth. Have you a similar device you recently plugged in or a game that might have created a new network ?


----------



## Spandexer (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, the red x Network icon in your system tray indicates a connection that is not being used. Since your PC is connecting fine to the internet and your home network, more than likely you have more than one possible network connection available for use. 

I don't know Vista all that well yet(I mainly use XP), but you can go into Network Connections (either by right-clicking on the red x or through Start - Control Panel) to see what connections you have and which are active vs not active, etc. 

If you don't want to see that red x connection you can take it out of your system tray by right-clicking on it under Network Connections and choosing Disable.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

That's the weird part, I haven't added anything. It just started out of nowhere. I set up my home network several years ago, and this is the first time this has happened.


----------



## Spandexer (Dec 1, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it if everything looks good under Network Connections and all is working fine.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I spoke too soon. Started losing my internet connection intermittently and on and off I can't see the other computers on the network. I downloaded an installed the driver for my network card and now it seems to be OK. If it drops the driver after this I'm going to start looking for a reasonable network card. I've gone through this once before with my husband's computer a couple of years ago and dropping the driver was the beginning of the end of his network card.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Let's see this as well.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks will give this a try as soon as these darn storms go by. I'm on my wireless connection right now (running on battery). Desktop is the one with the problem. Down here in Florida we are getting thunderstorms morning, noon and night for the past week. Need the rain, but it is really getting ridiculous.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

1. Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed. *YES*
2. Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed? *NO*
3. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?* NO*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\JOANN>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JOANN-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : tampabay.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tampabay.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-61-9C-70
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d73:7aeb:dce3:c454%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 21, 2009 12:29:41 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 22, 2009 5:53:45 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333201
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.5.111
65.32.5.112
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tampabay.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.tampabay.rr.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.103%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.32.5.111
65.32.5.112
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\JOANN>PING 192.168.1.103

Pinging 192.168.1.103 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.103: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.103: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.103: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.103: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.103:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\JOANN>PING 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\JOANN>PING 65.32.5.111

Pinging 65.32.5.111 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 65.32.5.111: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=250
Reply from 65.32.5.111: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=250
Reply from 65.32.5.111: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 65.32.5.111: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=250

Ping statistics for 65.32.5.111:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 15ms, Average = 11ms

C:\Users\JOANN>PING 65.32.5.112

Pinging 65.32.5.112 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 65.32.5.112: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=250
Reply from 65.32.5.112: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=250
Reply from 65.32.5.112: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=250
Reply from 65.32.5.112: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=250

Ping statistics for 65.32.5.112:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 10ms, Maximum = 18ms, Average = 12ms

C:\Users\JOANN>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 67ms, Maximum = 72ms, Average = 69ms

C:\Users\JOANN>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 79ms, Maximum = 89ms, Average = 84ms

C:\Users\JOANN>

As I said in earlier post, I reinstalled the driver for my network adapter and it seems to be OK now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That all looks fine, so is this solved?


----------

